# umwelt zones germany



## gmberryman (Nov 21, 2009)

can anybody tell me do we need these enviromental stickers to travel in germany and if so where and how do we get them and how much . cheers gary


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Have a look at my Umweltzone FAQ post....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-409124.html#409124

Pete


----------

